# Restaurant refuses to give order to drivers if not wearing proper attire



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

For those of you that don't know me here, I am an active driver on all platforms but also do restaurant consulting as a career in addition to develop delivery systems.

I have a newer client who I recently set up with a few delivery platforms. I have a non-disclosure so I cannot give any specifics about the business. This is a pasta/pizza.sandwich type shop that caters to more of the upscale. You know, the Italian theme and decor. Their delivery area is almost 70% middle class and upper middle class. The more poorer neighborhoods do not tend to order from this restaurant due to the higher prices. This restaurant also has its own delivery drivers who deliver to a specific delivery area while the delivery platform drivers are utilized to delivery outside of that area.

The owner is very unhappy with how the delivery platform drivers are arriving in regards to what they are wearing. He came to me for advice and I told him its a better business decision to just give the delivery driver the order but at the same time, if he feels compelled, remind the driver of what they should be wearing. I told him they are not his employees but he is able to make suggestions. He asked me if he has the right to refuse to give the order to a driver who is either not dressed appropriately and/or not have a hot bag. I told him under the contract with the delivery service, he most certainly does have that right but it may also come at a cost of delayed deliveries, higher food cost for remakes (if necessary), and offended drivers who will talk bad about his business.

He has decided to ignore my advice (which happens a lot, story of my life with this job). He has instructed me to contact all the delivery platforms or edit the restaurant preferences in their restaurant side of the our app and post the following, "Driver MUST be dressed in reasonable work attire. Reasonable work attire includes reasonably fitted clothes in acceptable condition (no rips or stains) that to any reasonable and prudent person would find acceptable work attire for working inside a restaurant or office. In addition, footwear must be closed toe. No tshirts with designs or prints other than business or government logos and no sleepwear. Drivers who accept a delivery will be refused the order if attire is unacceptable. Delivery bags also REQUIRED". I was also instructed to have signs made by a sign place and we are using signarama.

Fast forward one week into it already and as you can imagine, drivers have been showing up wearing pajamas and beach wear and the owner has been denying them the orders and they get really upset and sometimes irate. This had led to the owner following up with the delivery platforms about those particular drivers and reporting them for getting angry and using profanity and foul language. Sometimes, he just reports them for not wearing proper attire.. One driver in particular was reported for knocking stuff off the front counter in a huge temper tantrum. Some drivers depending on how long they have been picking up from the restaurant and how severe they were dressed, were given warnings. Most drivers who have been warned have returned another day wearing more appropriate clothes.

The owner is very concerned about how customers will perceive his restaurant when a delivery driver shows up wearing inappropriate clothes. While I do agree with him and when I deliver I am always wearing khaki pants and a poly polo shirt, I can understand some drivers just don't have those clothes or don't want to wear something more appropriate or maybe they just don't care.

I wanted to get everyone's opinion on it as it seems this will continue and your feedback would be helpful with my dialogue with the owner. Thanks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When these platforms start paying a living wage, the drivers will be able to afford these clothes. Perhaps the restaurant owner should refuse to deal with delivery platforms that pay garbage (all of them).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Given the margins on all sides of the equation, this is sn unreasonable expectation on the part of the owner. Why fight this fight for thr rest of your life, new drivers come and go and it will keep happening. Simple solution, stop delivering outside your area. You can control your delivery people but not the app drivers. He can't possibly be making enough on them to make this worthwhile so it's ego not business talking.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

ghost kitchen it's a scam


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

If he wants to control the drivers appearance, he will have to either have his own drivers deliver or sign a contract with an upscale delivery service.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Being that He (the restaurant) is mostly upscale,
I would think the easiest and logical solution would be for him to hire his own drivers as employees.
Problem solved. He just may have to add a delivery fee to the bill.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Why are you having conversations with this tyrant? If he doesn't want to take the orders and roll the dice on which driver he gets, he doesn't have to participate. He doesn't seem to appreciate how the apps work, and the economics of out-sourced delivery. It sounds like he wants to take control of a situation he will never have control over without limiting his restaurant to in-house delivery, which is probably the best option.

How much time have you spent talking to this guy and helping him figure out his problems, and is he paying you for it? I think the best thing to do is to stop talking to the guy and to let him run his business how he wants, whether that makes or loses him money.

I'm not criticizing you for talking to him. Maybe you like helping people or you have some sort of friendship or commonality with him. I'm just saying you don't have to if you don't want to.

*Edit*: I see he may be paying you? I would fire this client, but I don't know what it's worth to you.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

That guy is gonna loose a lot of money when all those undelivered food orders begin to stack up.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

This is my opinion on the matter.

Every one of these gig companies has a minimum standard for drivers that is communicated to the drivers in the contract or TOS. Is this minimum standard also communicated to the restaurants? If it is not, it should be. If the restaurant owner does not find this minimum standard to be acceptable, then the restaurant should elect to not use the platform. To utilize the platform but decide that you are going to set a higher standard than the platform generally provides is just asking for problems. Yeah, you might have a few drivers that get the message and up their game, but the turnover rate is very high with these app companies and you are constantly going to have new drivers walking in the door that are experiencing your elevated standards for the first time and become upset over it. So you're going to be having this argument in perpetuity. He might be worried about the effect that delivery drivers have on his restaurant's reputation, but he also needs to ask himself if it is good for his in-house business to constantly be having these arguments with drivers on his premises. Ultimately, if he wants to have this level of control over driver appearance, then he needs to expand his delivery radius and use his own delivery drivers.

With that said, maybe there is a niche market in the delivery app space for a premium service. Give drivers the option to opt into it on the condition that they must meet higher standards and charge the restaurant/customer more for the service. Send pings from these restaurants only to premium drivers that meet the higher standard (and, in a perfect world, pay the drivers more for their services, but I don't have any confidence that any of the app companies would actually do that).


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I ran into one of these outfits about 3 weeks ago. Although I was dressed appropriately, I was offended by the "demands" listed on the pickup by the restaurant. "Must not be wearing torn jeans, must have a hot bag, etc." Those demands did not show up until after I arrived at the restaurant. I just cancelled the delivery right then. I figured that I didn't want to deliver for a restaurant like that. 

The rest of the night, pings from this restaurant kept coming in and I turned them all down. We aren't in the military.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

methinks the 'owner' should complain to the folks who signed the contract. He ain't got nothing over the drivers; whine to the gigs. OR cancel the agreement if that unhappy.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

The Jax said:


> The owner is very unhappy with how the delivery platform drivers are arriving in regards to what they are wearing.


Tell him that he won't have this issue for long because drivers talk. Pretty soon they won't be accepting his deliveries at all. Problem solved.



The Jax said:


> The owner is very concerned about how customers will perceive his restaurant when a delivery driver shows up wearing inappropriate clothes.


Tell him that most people don't see the delivery driver. We're invisible.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Jax, I recognize you already informed your client this information, but:

The restaurant owner does not understand that his contract is with the delivery company, but not the driver. The restaurant owner would have to take it up with the delivery companies, which it appears he instructed you to do, which would produce no result.

If the restaurant owner denies a driver, the driver may complain about being denied the ability to do their job as a point A-to-B food courier. The driver is not obligated to dress well unless the delivery company mandates it.

A swishy joint might appear lucrative to drivers because they think they'll get nicer tips.

The restaurant owner's only avenue to controlling the delivery drivers who appear is hiring his own squad of employee drivers or initiating a 1099 IC contract that obligates certain attire - post it as a gig on Craigslist. For comparison, chain pizza places have their drivers wear logo'd uniform shirts.

All it takes is one blow out:

Owner: NO YOU CAN'T DELIVER MY FOOD YOU LOOK POORLY DRESSED/

Reply: HOW *I'M* DRESSED???? OK BOOMER --YOU'RE *JUST SAYING THIS *BECAUSE YOU DON'T WANT* AN ETHNIC MAN* DELIVERING YOUR FOOD I AM PUTTING THIS ON TIKTOK AND FACEBOOK AND TELLING THE MEDIA AND BLOWING UP YOUR S_____ AS RACIST YOU OLD MAN --- F YOUR RESTAURANT !

tell him that liability scenario... see what he thinks there

See also: https://www.insider.com/doja-cat-ra...tter-dojacatisoverparty-wearesorrydoja-2020-5


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I am an active driver on all platforms but also do restaurant consulting as a career in addition to develop delivery systems.


Question: Do you charge per nugget?


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Does he have a parking lot he could utilize? Have drivers call and wait in designated spots. That would seem at least to me to solve the situation in a more beneficial manner That would seem at least to me to solve the situation in a more beneficial manner.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Jax said:


> For those of you that don't know me here, I am an active driver on all platforms but also do restaurant consulting as a career in addition to develop delivery systems.
> 
> I have a newer client who I recently set up with a few delivery platforms. I have a non-disclosure so I cannot give any specifics about the business. This is a pasta/pizza.sandwich type shop that caters to more of the upscale. You know, the Italian theme and decor. Their delivery area is almost 70% middle class and upper middle class. The more poorer neighborhoods do not tend to order from this restaurant due to the higher prices. This restaurant also has its own delivery drivers who deliver to a specific delivery area while the delivery platform drivers are utilized to delivery outside of that area.
> 
> ...


As long as the delivery driver delivers my food hot and with no spit / snot / etc in it then I couldn't care less what (s)he is wearing.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When these platforms start paying a living wage, the drivers will be able to afford these clothes. Perhaps the restaurant owner should refuse to deal with delivery platforms that pay garbage (all of them).


Agree. If the owner wants that degree of control he needs to hire his own employees to do the deliveries. The drivers are not his employees and short of extreme violations the companies are not going to require uniforms because then that is one more step towards making us employees.

-------
Idea: Why doesn't he start giving the drivers who are dressed professionally $1-$5 cash per delivery (Assuming this is legal in the company ToS)? Word will get around locally among the drivers and it should help get more drivers to be professionally dressed. You did say he has a more upscale establishment...


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I delivered Little Caeser's once to a really fat lady in a rehabilitation center who was only wearing a gown and she said to me, "Why the hell you wearing flip flops?" Had I been drinking coffee, I would have spat it out everywhere.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANTlifebaby said:


> I delivered Little Caeser's once to a really fat lady in a rehabilitation center who was only wearing a gown and she said to me, "Why the hell you wearing flip flops?"


- "I find that the tomato sauce used by Little Caesar's is, like, literally the best moisturiser for the soles of my feet"


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> - "I find that the tomato sauce used by Little Caesar's is, like, literally the best moisturiser for the soles of my feet"


It also tastes a lot better than the foot moisturizer that you get at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Let the owner know, in a nice way (obviously), that you get what you pay for.

Solution 1: Hire your own drivers.

Solution 2: Requests drivers call or text, and have someone come out to give them the food. If their car and/or appearance are substandard, then have the restaurant cancel on the driver (so the driver still gets paid).

Solution 3: Create a customer survey for the end user, with some kind of message like: "We have been outsourcing our delivery to keep the cost down, and are considering doing our own in-house. How was your delivery experience? Would you be willing to pay a $5 delivery fee if we offered direct delivery? Please rate the quality of each on a scale of 1-10..." then go from there.

Oh, and remind the owner that you get what you pay for. Did I say that already?


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

The Jax said:


> For those of you that don't know me here, I am an active driver on all platforms but also do restaurant consulting as a career in addition to develop delivery systems.
> 
> I have a newer client who I recently set up with a few delivery platforms. I have a non-disclosure so I cannot give any specifics about the business. This is a pasta/pizza.sandwich type shop that caters to more of the upscale. You know, the Italian theme and decor. Their delivery area is almost 70% middle class and upper middle class. The more poorer neighborhoods do not tend to order from this restaurant due to the higher prices. This restaurant also has its own delivery drivers who deliver to a specific delivery area while the delivery platform drivers are utilized to delivery outside of that area.
> 
> ...


He doesn't understand his clientele, most rich people don't really care about the dress sense of a delivery driver..


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The Jax said:


> For those of you that don't know me here, I am an active driver on all platforms but also do restaurant consulting as a career in addition to develop delivery systems.
> 
> I have a newer client who I recently set up with a few delivery platforms. I have a non-disclosure so I cannot give any specifics about the business. This is a pasta/pizza.sandwich type shop that caters to more of the upscale. You know, the Italian theme and decor. Their delivery area is almost 70% middle class and upper middle class. The more poorer neighborhoods do not tend to order from this restaurant due to the higher prices. This restaurant also has its own delivery drivers who deliver to a specific delivery area while the delivery platform drivers are utilized to delivery outside of that area.
> 
> ...


This guy has some balls. I would tell him to blow me and to hire his own drivers. If he needs his drivers to dress up in monkey suits to deliver effing pizza it must not be that good to begin with.

Good food sells itself.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

mch said:


> This guy has some balls. I would tell him to blow me and to hire his own drivers. If he needs his drivers to dress up in monkey suits to deliver effing pizza it must not be that good to begin with.
> 
> Good food sells itself.


imagine after that order rocking the next ping at McDonald's with a tux on &#128514;


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’m going to wear a tuxedo while driving


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I'm going to wear a tuxedo while driving


Funny, I actually saw a DD driver picking up a cinnabun order in a tux sans DD bag.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

He’s complaining that the drivers are dressing like the customers.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The Jax said:


> For those of you that don't know me here, I am an active driver on all platforms but also do restaurant consulting as a career in addition to develop delivery systems.
> 
> I have a newer client who I recently set up with a few delivery platforms. I have a non-disclosure so I cannot give any specifics about the business. This is a pasta/pizza.sandwich type shop that caters to more of the upscale. You know, the Italian theme and decor. Their delivery area is almost 70% middle class and upper middle class. The more poorer neighborhoods do not tend to order from this restaurant due to the higher prices. This restaurant also has its own delivery drivers who deliver to a specific delivery area while the delivery platform drivers are utilized to delivery outside of that area.
> 
> ...


I'll go against the flow on this one, and say 'good for him for having a standard on the deliveries.' It's not too much to ask. He is paying for the services, he can decline, if he so chooses.

If the disadvantages outweigh the benefits, he'll explore other options.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> I'll go against the flow on this one, and say 'good for him for having a standard on the deliveries.' It's not too much to ask. He is paying for the services, he can decline, if he so chooses.
> 
> I assume the business is the one requesting the delivery services. Now, If the customers are the ones requesting Grubhub/Doordash/ubereats, then scrappy looking drivers is on them.
> 
> *If the good doesn't outweigh the bad, he should weigh his options. One option for example, is to hire a couple of his own drivers, and still use the delivery services-- just as overflow for when it is busy.


I think most delivery drivers just dress casual, if that wasn't acceptable I'd cancel the order and refuse future pings there


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Given the margins on all sides of the equation, this is sn unreasonable expectation on the part of the owner. Why fight this fight for thr rest of your life, new drivers come and go and it will keep happening. Simple solution, stop delivering outside your area. You can control your delivery people but not the app drivers. He can't possibly be making enough on them to make this worthwhile so it's ego not business talking.


 This whole post sounds stupid to me. He can add an extra couple of bucks to his delivery charge for out-of-area deliveries. If the order was way out he could raise the charge accordingly. He can then utilize his own drivers.
I don't agree with the idea that drivers dress poorly because of what they make as gig employees. Some people just plainly have no pride in the way they look. When working with the public you should wear a nice pair of pants/shorts and a good clean shirt. Some of these people look like they are getting ready to go work in their garden.



doyousensehumor said:


> I'll go against the flow on this one, and say 'good for him for having a standard on the deliveries.' It's not too much to ask. He is paying for the services, he can decline, if he so chooses.
> 
> I assume the business is the one requesting the delivery services. Now, If the customers are the ones requesting Grubhub/Doordash/ubereats, then scrappy looking drivers is on them.
> 
> *If the good doesn't outweigh the bad, he should weigh his options. One option for example, is to hire a couple of his own drivers, and still use the delivery services-- just as overflow for when it is busy.


 OP said he had his own drivers for close delivery.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I fully understand the owner's concerns. There are a few drivers who look and smell like they just got discharged from an elephants azz.

That's the way it is though. If he wants to control the image of his deliveries his only option is his own drivers. He is fighting a losing battle.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Tell him that he won't have this issue for long because drivers talk. Pretty soon they won't be accepting his deliveries at all. Problem solved.


lol wut? I never talk to other drivers, I rarely even see other delivery people. I use the big red GH bag so I'm easy to spot, so far ZERO people have said they also deliver.

There are some places I avoid (Popeyes, unless its over $15) but other than that, no help from no one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jax said:


> For those of you that don't know me here, I am an active driver on all platforms but also do restaurant consulting as a career in addition to develop delivery systems.
> 
> I have a newer client who I recently set up with a few delivery platforms. I have a non-disclosure so I cannot give any specifics about the business. This is a pasta/pizza.sandwich type shop that caters to more of the upscale. You know, the Italian theme and decor. Their delivery area is almost 70% middle class and upper middle class. The more poorer neighborhoods do not tend to order from this restaurant due to the higher prices. This restaurant also has its own delivery drivers who deliver to a specific delivery area while the delivery platform drivers are utilized to delivery outside of that area.
> 
> ...


I would be refusing drivers in beachwear & pajamas also !

Bunch of Bums !



The Gift of Fish said:


> As long as the delivery driver delivers my food hot and with no spit / snot / etc in it then I couldn't care less what (s)he is wearing.


she better be a damn Lingeree model or im complaining !


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

"No Sleepwear" &#128514;


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> lol wut? I never talk to other drivers, I rarely even see other delivery people. I use the big red GH bag so I'm easy to spot, so far ZERO people have said they also deliver.
> 
> There are some places I avoid (Popeyes, unless its over $15) but other than that, no help from no one.


When I did eats I would meet up with the same drivers all the time. Sometimes the restaurants would get slammed, so we'd end up sitting there waiting. You see the same faces from restaurant to restaurant, you start talking. Mostly commiserating. Other times explaining things to newbies. There were definitely restaurants I and others steered clear of.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Usually dress for those kind of standards on my own anyway. I just feel better about handling people's food dressed a certain way and how that usually means I am being perceived but you never really know anyway. Reasonably clean shaven, some shadow, borderline scruff from time to time but always neat. Mask and gloves now anyway due to Covid. Alternating color khaki's, shoes falling somewhere in between dress and casual. Polo styled shirt, usually with a fresh undershirt or appropriate colored tee, and alternating plain colored cap type hat. Usually black, dark grey or navy/dark blue.

Used to work for someone as you described and in that type of formal environment so it has always stuck with me. I see some wearing very baggy loose fitting basketball shorts or something and wrinkled tees with dirty sneakers or open toes or flip flops. Can't say anything for the personal hygiene as some wearing something less than casual may be cleaner and neater than someone dressed borderline formal and they just want to be comfortable but it would still annoy me for a sec if they delivered to me like that. I think casual, jeans, tee and clean sneakers is the threshold for me.

Going one step further, car is always shiny clean, maybe not spotless but with an emphasis on clear and clean windows, no streaks or prints, and some tire shine. Less seen on the inside but always wiped down and dust free especially now due to Covid and seats are always free of hair, loose dirt and debris. Feel it makes a difference, might not in actuality though.

Probably mentioned already, think the establishment owner should hire more of his own guys first and foremost and then there is no issue in the control of dress or attire part and secondly, IF the apps will accommodate him, put in requests for certain drivers he approves of. Don't know if that's a thing and even so that could prove hit or miss.

Can see it the other way too because places like this especially don't usually make money using delivery apps and so they do it for advertising really and $200 dinner orders with porter houses and lobster ravioli or something don't advertise real well being delivered with pajama pants and flip flops. Maybe there should an be an Uber black of delivery or something. Don't steal my idea. Message me if anything, we can go partners. Like it hasn't been done already or in the works.

Just my opinion and preference, no flaming. We are IC's so do what you like unless told otherwise or it's a problem.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

GIGorJOB said:


> Maybe there should an be an Uber black of delivery or something. Don't steal my idea. Message me if anything, we can go partners. Like it hasn't been done already or in the works.


Your idea was already mentioned earlier in this thread, so I think you've lost any claim to it being your idea. That doesn't mean that you can't still do it. It's not like it's a revolutionary concept or anything.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Your idea was already mentioned earlier in this thread, so I think you've lost any claim to it being your idea. That doesn't mean that you can't still do it. It's not like it's a revolutionary concept or anything.


I honestly didn't catch that earlier, just trying to have fun with it even if I'm the only one entertained. Like I said, it's probably been done or in the works somewhere. Think that's kind of the space Caviar specializes in anyway.

Don't know if it would work, food margins are slim enough and the apps are trying to derive margins from already slim margins. Then these billion dollar food apps claim to not be that profitable if that and now the focus is smaller and where these restaurants tend to lose or not make any money on contract delivery so the commission or fees probably need to be less.

Then again, I think that's also capitalism at it's finest, not a knock, just that they could easily just pay out all the profits, to execs and CEO's etc, investors get (re)paid and shareholders do well usually over the long haul for example, and so they say, ya we're not profitable but maybe could be if they really wanted to be but they do need to be? That's how most businesses operate, including many mom and pops too, that's the point, owners and investors, etc to make their money. They're taking the risk and doing the work.

However, I do think there is room for another company to emerge and deal with or better address the issues in the space that not only the restaurants face but also the drivers which in turn would help the customers' issues. Don't know, not gonna try to pretend I know what I'm talking about (any further) and it's easier said than done.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Restaurant owner can suq a phat chode OR hire his own drivers. It's amazing what's within an employer's control when they EMPLOY someone.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Well, I don’t know if this is related. But a customer today wanted me to have gloves on and be wearing a 😷 to deliver her food.

She texted me when I was on my way to deliver her food asking me if I had said items. I told her I had a mask and sanitizer. To which she replied... “did you not read the notes...you need to be wearing a mask and gloves.”

I told her I‘m unable to read her notes until I actually pick up the food, which is true with UberEATS. Said if I had known prior, I would’ve not picked up her food. Then asked her to contact UE to have that order cancelled.

I did however, cancel it at my end. Decided, I was ****ed if I delivered this order anyways. Too bad all she ordered was an egg sandwich and a drink.

Crazily enough, probably got her 3 times in a row after that. One I declined because I assumed it was for her. Then again from the same restaurant heading to the same area.

Finally I get one from a different restaurant, but heading in the same vicinity. I accepted it, thinking it was going to a different place. However, it was for the same lady. So, obviously I had to cancel...2 orders back back plus a Taco Bell order last night...what a way to start the week. And I’ve only completed a total of 3 for UE so far. I’m fitty fitty.

I just placed a pair of gloves in the car just in case it’s requested again. But I will NEVER deliver to this lady...EVER!

NOTE: UBER never provided me with either gloves or a mask. Although supposedly they shipped out some masks which I never received.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Well, I don't know if this is related. But a customer today wanted me to have gloves on and be wearing a &#128567; to deliver her food.
> 
> She texted me when I was on my way to deliver her food asking me if I had said items. I told her I had a mask and sanitizer. To which she replied... "did you not read the notes...you need to be wearing a mask and gloves."
> 
> ...


People like that need to go get their own food, unless Uber make it mandatory to wear gloves and provides them she is being a paranoid dolt. They stopped saying wear gloves because it wasn't stopping anything, people don't know how to keep them from spreading while wearing gloves. Just using sanitizer and washing hands was just as effective, I would of been fine without gloves. Should of told her I wore mask and gloves while I peed in your food


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Nice sharing OP. Apparently, the owner has no clue that the relationship between the platforms and their driver is "partner" instead of "employer/employee". In theory, your client cannot mandate the attire of their partners.

A simple solution to your client's concern would be not to accept orders beyond their service area. Case closed. An attire requirement will only make his days harder. This is indeed a standard practice for most upscale restaurants (at least in where I am from). The reason is to maintain a profitable client pool.



Mista T said:


> Let the owner know, in a nice way (obviously), that you get what you pay for.
> 
> Solution 1: Hire your own drivers.
> 
> ...


My dad used to run an upscale club house. Here are the real-life solutions to what you proposed

1) Never going to happen. This means the clubhouse will need to further increase the membership cost (who pays the drivers then?). My dad says the cheapskates in his client base were of a whole different level compared with those in the general population.

2) This is not a common industry practice. Those up-scale restaurants claim they follow the highest standard of hygiene practice. As a result, the less possible human contact with the food, the better. In the club house where my dad used to worked at, the food is made available to the "dispatch room" by a conveyor belt (pretty much like what you see in a self-served sushi restaurant but in larger scale). Delivery drivers will then confirm the order number and head out for delivery. It is also not time-efficient to cancel a driver until one with proper attire shows up. You don't want to receive complains from the "upscale customers".

3) A true upscale restaurant does not reveal their financial concerns to their customers. People expect that the cost of operation is all factored in the price they pay for the food. It is never a concern from a customer's perspective. It is the clubhouse policy to seek for customer feedback regularly but let's be realistic. It is only the "board members" (those most-respected VIP members) who have the authority to influence how the clubhouse is run. My dad's experience is that those wealthy customers couldn't care less about the attire of a delivery driver. This is because it is always their servants who answer the door and bring the food to them. In other words, the customers do not even have a chance to look at the driver.

As a side note, all delivery drivers in the clubhouse are not employees. They are paid a fixed hourly rate regardless of the number of delivery attempts. I was once of them for some extra pocket money. What makes the job tempting is that the customers often instruct their servants to tip between HKD $100 to $500(~ USD $12 to $64). It is pretty amazing; considering that tipping is not a part of our culture.

As for the comment "you get what you pay for", it is quite out of bound to expect most customers to appreciate the logic. The distorted mindset of "We are king since we pay" in the wealthy population is beyond imagination.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Well, I don't know if this is related. But a customer today wanted me to have gloves on and be wearing a &#128567; to deliver her food.
> 
> She texted me when I was on my way to deliver her food asking me if I had said items. I told her I had a mask and sanitizer. To which she replied... "did you not read the notes...you need to be wearing a mask and gloves."
> 
> ...


If I was You I would just deliver it. It'd be her problem if she didn't pick the food from her door step.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Well, I don't know if this is related. But a customer today wanted me to have gloves on and be wearing a &#128567; to deliver her food.
> 
> She texted me when I was on my way to deliver her food asking me if I had said items. I told her I had a mask and sanitizer. To which she replied... "did you not read the notes...you need to be wearing a mask and gloves."
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add that today I got an email from UBER for fraudulent activity. So, if you're gonna cancel like I did, you best call UBER to do so.

I just imagined not getting anywhere with them and either 1... them asking me to return the food to restaurant or 2 convincing customer to accept delivery which would've resulted in a negative rating. And we can't have that.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Some drivers depending on how long they have been picking up from the restaurant and how severe they were dressed, were given warnings. Most drivers who have been warned have returned another day wearing more appropriate clothes.


This is the definition of discrimination and you might wanna drop the guy immediately


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> ...or 2 convincing customer to accept delivery which would've resulted in a negative rating. And we can't have that.


You would rather have a fraud strike on your record than a negative customer rating? That doesn't make any sense. It seems to me like you chose the worst available option........unless you just wanted the free food.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> You would rather have a fraud strike on your record than a negative customer rating? That doesn't make any sense. It seems to me like you chose the worst available option........unless you just wanted the free food.


Indeed...I did. I was honestly unaware that would happen.

No, definitely wasn't interested in the food. Wasn't really worth it. I just didn't know the outcome. Hence, why I came back here to inform.

Don't really know what would've happen. I know that was going to be a difficult delivery for sure. Other than that, I knew nada.

For all I know, she could've invented a million things that could've gotten me deactivated. So, that was also a risk. Like for example putting her health in danger and blah blah. She just seemed like that type of customer to me.

But in hindsight, I should've contacted customer service first. And gone from there.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

The Jax said:


> For those of you that don't know me here, I am an active driver on all platforms but also do restaurant consulting as a career in addition to develop delivery systems.
> 
> I have a newer client who I recently set up with a few delivery platforms. I have a non-disclosure so I cannot give any specifics about the business. This is a pasta/pizza.sandwich type shop that caters to more of the upscale. You know, the Italian theme and decor. Their delivery area is almost 70% middle class and upper middle class. The more poorer neighborhoods do not tend to order from this restaurant due to the higher prices. This restaurant also has its own delivery drivers who deliver to a specific delivery area while the delivery platform drivers are utilized to delivery outside of that area.
> 
> ...


Man eff that guy lol.

I know my own temperament and it would only take one time being dressed down like a child for me to enact some payback. Show up dressed like he wants, leave, and throw sandals and a tshirt (ideally from one of his competitors) on in the parking lot


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Well, I don't know if this is related. But a customer today wanted me to have gloves on and be wearing a &#128567; to deliver her food.
> 
> She texted me when I was on my way to deliver her food asking me if I had said items. I told her I had a mask and sanitizer. To which she replied... "did you not read the notes...you need to be wearing a mask and gloves."


That is just nasty. Wearing gloves while on your shift is worse than not wearing any gloves at all. Does she not know that you can pick up and transfer more things while wearing gloves? I would have explained things to her as you did, then given her the option on the delivery. I can either deliver with a mask and no gloves, or she can cancel. Her choice. She probably would have taken the food.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Well, I don't know if this is related. But a customer today wanted me to have gloves on and be wearing a &#128567; to deliver her food.
> 
> She texted me when I was on my way to deliver her food asking me if I had said items. I told her I had a mask and sanitizer. To which she replied... "did you not read the notes...you need to be wearing a mask and gloves."
> 
> ...


This is OFF TOPIC but I still wanted to respond with my own opinion on that.

For you experienced folks,you know FOR A FACT that when you receive any text from the customer that is not related to any food order or condiment requests, that order is most likely going to be a problem. I had one last week asking me what was taking so long while I was just showing up at the restaurant to pick up. My response every time is professional but firm. I tell them I am an independent contractor and that it is always my choice to complete an order and I will be canceling. Then I cancel. I do not need them taking out their drama on me because they are having a bad day nor do I need my ratings affected.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Jax said:


> This is OFF TOPIC but I still wanted to respond with my own opinion on that.
> 
> For you experienced folks,you know FOR A FACT that when you receive any text from the customer that is not related to any food order or condiment requests, that order is most likely going to be a problem. I had one last week asking me what was taking so long while I was just showing up at the restaurant to pick up. My response every time is professional but firm. I tell them I am an independent contractor and that it is always my choice to complete an order and I will be canceling. Then I cancel. I do not need them taking out their drama on me because they are having a bad day nor do I need my ratings affected.


Don't ever tell the them why your canceling, you only give them ammunition to complain to Uber with, as soon as they get pushy like that I just cold cancel them, ain't got time for people like that


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Don't ever tell the them why your canceling, you only give them ammunition to complain to Uber with, as soon as they get pushy like that I just cold cancel them, ain't got time for people like that


I will still tell them. Uber doesn't control if I eat or not.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I will still tell them. Uber doesn't control if I eat or not.


But then they complain to Uber you were rude to them and deactivate you, then how are you going to eat with no job?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

NicFit said:


> But then they complain to Uber you were rude to them and deactivate you, then how are you going to eat with no job?


Again, Uber does not control if I eat or not. They are just an additional income avenue and a deactivation would not bother me in the least. I have checks sitting on my desk I haven't even deposited yet from my clients. Not worried about Uber. Long story short, never have anyone control if you eat.


----------

